# Refrigerators and UFAS



## Yikes (Apr 26, 2012)

The Uniform Fedral Accessibility Standards have long required required either a side-by-side refrigerator, or else 100% of refrigerator space to be within 54" above finish floor.  This rules our bottom-freezer refrigerators.  However, when I go onto disabilty advocate forums, I read that many wheelchair users actually prefer a bottom freezer, especially in this era of so many frozen foods.

For example, a frozen pizza could not fit in a side-by-side refrigerator and could not be reached when piled on top of the other foods in a top-freezer refrigerator.  But the bottom freezer solution is effectively disallowed by the requirement described above.

What would be the process of getting this outdated requirement changed?

Text of UFAS:

“4.34.6.8* REFRIGERATOR/FREEZER. Refrigerator/freezers shall comply with 4.34.6.3. Provision shall be made for refrigerators which are:

(1) Of the vertical side-by-side refrigerator/freezer type; or

(2) Of the over-and-under type and meet the following requirements:

   (a) Have at least 50 percent of the freezer space below 54 in (1370 mm) above the floor.

   (b) Have 100 percent of the refrigerator space and controls below 54 in (1370 mm)."


----------

